# 8 week old. sleeping questions



## bad_crc (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello all. My girlfriend and I just picked up our new puppy this weekend. We sought originally to have him sleep in the crate from the get-go but I recently read with puppies this age that crates should not be used yet and even that the dog should not be in the crate with the door closed until 11-12 weeks old. So my question would be what is the alternative? We'd like to have him sleep downstairs in our family room rather that the carpeted bedroom upstairs. We can sleep down there for the time being with him but should we enclose an area near us and cover it with newspaper to start or should we just deal with his fuss and accidents in the crate? We can't seem to find much information for dealing with the puppy at this age at night and we don't want to cause problems with the crate now which will be an issue with him as he gets older. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not sure where you read that about crates, but I think it's perfectly fine to use a crate with an 8 week puppy. The important part is that you make it a safe place for them to be (ie, spend time during the day throwing treats in there without closing the door, then just closing the door for a few seconds, and so on).

Even with the treats and things it is totally possible that the first time the puppy is in there alone and you walk away, he/she will cry and scream and sound like he is being stabbed to death. This is normal and if you IGNORE it completely will subside with time (My Murphy did it for about 10 minutes the first night, 5 minutes the second, then it more or less stopped). 

I think you will probably find that the earlier you start with crate training, the better. Allowing your puppy to sleep freely in the living room with you there and then trying to have him start sleeping in the crate in a few weeks may be more difficult than starting with the crate right away.

This is just my opinion and experience of course and it's possible that other members might have different ideas. That said, I think there are lots and lots of us here to started crate training at 8 weeks and it certainly hasn't done any damage (in fact it's a complete and total lifesaver!).

Ian Dunbar's book, "Before and After Getting Your Puppy" has great info on crate training (and everything else).


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

What you read about crates is completely untrue. You should be using the crate as soon as you get your pup home to help him adjust to it. Crate training is the absolute best tool for house training as well as providing a safe place for your pup to be when you can't keep an eye on him or if you have to leave him alone for a little while. Almost all puppies will protest the crate at first and throw a huge temper tantrum the first several times being in the crate, but if you just ignore his fits he will eventually calm down and learn to accept the crate. A lot of dogs actually grow to enjoy their crate and think of it as sort of their den or safe haven. 

Also, newspaper is a very bad idea. This encourages the pup to go to the bathroom inside when he really needs to be trained that outside is the correct place to relieve himself. Definitely go with crate training. It's a lifesaver!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> Definitely go with crate training. It's a lifesaver!


I like how we both referred to crate training as a "lifesaver" -- it totally is!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

bad_crc said:


> I recently read with puppies this age that crates should not be used yet and even that the dog should not be in the crate with the door closed until 11-12 weeks old.


I've never heard of this, did the source give a reason? We brought Hank home at 5 1/2 weeks, anytime I'm out of the house, at night or unable to watch him, he's in his crate. I think he actually likes it, it's cozy and secure. He's never had an accident in his crate and usually sleeps through the night.

I've never paper trained since I don't want puppy to think it's ever OK to "go" in the house.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have never heard that in fact crate training is a must for me. It helps their potty training and keep them safe when you are gone or at night. Congrats on your new puppy coming home.


----------

